# growth rate brachypelma vagans slings?



## mrflibble (May 21, 2009)

i heard that vagans grow faster than most brachys but could someone put some numbers to it, such as what size after a year?


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2009)

I have two from the same sac...one is .3" and the other is 1.5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreamslave (May 21, 2009)

Both being fed on the same schedule? Didn't know there could be such a difference!


----------



## xhexdx (May 21, 2009)

They are definitely not being fed on the same schedule.  But the OP didn't ask that, just growth rates.  My point is that it entirely depends on their feeding schedule. 

Btw they are both about a year old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreamslave (May 21, 2009)

Oh ok, now it makes more sense!


----------



## Aschamne (May 21, 2009)

I got some 1/4" slings about 6-7 months ago and 2 of them are almost an inch, where the rest are just about a half inch.  And yes they are on the same feeding schedule.

Art


----------



## Dreamslave (May 21, 2009)

Is the same for all species, the growth rate isn't exactly the same for all the slings even if fed on the same schedule and from the same sac?


----------



## barabootom (May 21, 2009)

Vagans is a fast grower compared to the other brachys.  I have some that were fed all they wanted and went from 1/4 in to 2 inches in one year.  After the early growth spurt they slow down greatly.  I have others that after reaching 2 inches only molt every six months and some 4 inchers that only molt once a year.  So it still takes a while to get 5-6 inches but they can grow fast early on.  Comparing them to my smithi, I have several smithi that seem to barely increase in size after each molt and only molt once a year.  The vagans dramatically increase in size after each molt early on.


----------



## spiderfield (May 21, 2009)

I purchased a freshly molted _B. vagans_ in August last year at a little over 1" and he's molted three times in my care.  He's now 3.5-4" after having been fed as long as he was hungry.  His growth, though, has noticeably slowed.  His last molt having happened 07Jan2009.


----------



## Dreadz (May 21, 2009)

I bred this species last year and the slings i feed once every 2 weeks or more are around 1/2-3/4" and the slings i fed once a week are a little over a inch. I also have some that i feed around 2-3 times a week that are over 2" and all are around a year old from being hatched out last year. The female that i bred was around 1/4" when i got her and it took a year and a half to get to around 4.5".


----------



## Pacmaster (May 22, 2009)

Dreadz said:


> I bred this species last year and the slings i feed once every 2 weeks or more are around 1/2-3/4" and the slings i fed once a week are a little over a inch. I also have some that i feed around 2-3 times a week that are over 2" and all are around a year old from being hatched out last year. The female that i bred was around 1/4" when i got her and it took a year and a half to get to around 4.5".



Hey Dreadz, the slings I got from you are now being fed about 2-3x a week, and have doubled in size, and there is just one left to molt now . . .

I guess those were the once-a-weekers, but they are little cockroach eating machines now!
2 of them are just monsters compared to the others.

Ive had them what, a month maybe a little more . . .

BTW- 2 of them are, umm, "free-ranging" in the room


----------



## Loudog760 (May 22, 2009)

This guy name "bugRunners" on youtube has a B smithi that started at 1 inch and got to 3.5inches in a year it looks like. He's on this forum some where lol.


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QbrmrXi33Uk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QbrmrXi33Uk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaydyn1512 (May 22, 2009)

*Growth rate depends*

I'm really not sure what I'm doing differently than most of you but I received my first B vagans in 11/08 @ 1/2" and as of her last molt in 04/09 he is now 
2 1/2". I don't power feed my tarantulas but it can be tempting with these little guys because they LOVE to eat.  I feed them anywhere from 2-3 laterallis small weekly.


----------



## Loudog760 (May 22, 2009)

Feeding once a week with temps at 80 to 84 will help them grow quite fast.


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> BTW- 2 of them are, umm, "free-ranging" in the room


Rofl!

I know what you mean!  I think I have that pretty much nailed down now, so I don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## Fluke (May 22, 2009)

When I got mine back in July it was about one inch. Now mine is around 2.75-3.25 inches. Grew Just about as fast as my LP. This has been the only sling of mine that hasn't refused a meal. Getting ready to molt here within the next month is the schedule is right. 

Between molts I havent Had a spider grow near as much!!

I bought a 2 inch B. Smithi that molted twice since then. They are the same size now.


----------

